# spell check



## easyrider (Aug 15, 2009)

Is there a spell check for the posts ? when I try to use the one at the uper right corner it directs me to a iespell website where I have downloaded this program twice.

Thanks


----------



## pittle (Aug 15, 2009)

This was discussed not long ago - do a search for spell checker.

I use the one that is on my Google Toolbar.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 15, 2009)

You do not need to look for an icon to invoke the ieSpell program. Instead, just right-click in the box
where you are entering text and then click the "check spelling" option in the menu-box that opens.
If you only want to check a word, you can highlight it and then right-click in the highlighted area.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 15, 2009)

easy rider said:


> Is there a spell check for the posts ? when I try to use the one at the upper right corner it directs me to a spell website where I have downloaded this program twice.
> 
> Thanks



Do you see the letters abc & a green  check symbol in your toolbar ?


----------



## pittle (Aug 15, 2009)

pedro47 said:


> Do you see the letters abc & a green  check symbol in your toolbar ?



That is what is on my Google Toolbar,  but if you click on the one in the upper right corner in the Reply to Thread box typing your post, that one wants you to load iespell.


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 15, 2009)

Please review the previous thread:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=99251


----------



## easyrider (Aug 16, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> You do not need to look for an icon to invoke the ieSpell program. Instead, just right-click in the box
> where you are entering text and then click the "check spelling" option in the menu-box that opens.
> If you only want to check a word, you can highlight it and then right-click in the highlighted area.



Thanks......This works for me.


----------

